# light fixture recommendations please



## Wei (Nov 13, 2011)

I am looking for some good lighting for my 90 gallon fresh water tank. It currently has only a T8 florenscent bulb, and plants do not grow with this light. I wonder if experienced users here could recommend a particular brand or type of light fixture that I can buy. I am considering something below $200. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I went to homedepot and bought a Philips T12 light its 6500k temperature light

my plants grow well with it but it made my tank look like a light green color. it is something that i got used to and now like it but didnt when i first got the light

Would suggest a home improvement store over the fish store much cheaper and larger selection


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

A while back I bought a Glo 54x2 fixture for about $230 from a local fish store. What i payed for it was on the high end, but I wanted it that day. If you search online you can find something descent.
This is what I have on my 75 gallon 
Amazon.com: Glo T5 High Output Lighting System, Double, 48-Inch: Pet Supplies
and it does great. I believe the only difference in a 75 and a 90 is the depth front to back of the tank, so that should be a good start for you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know as my 90 is a foot longer than a 75


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

susankat said:


> I don't know as my 90 is a foot longer than a 75


I thought they were only like 6 or 9 inches deeper.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

how many t8 lights do you have on it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You'll want to look at a 48" 2 or 4 bulb T5HO fixture (Aquarium Light Fixture Guide).

Here's one:
Coralife Dual Fixture High Output T5 Aquarium Light Fixture at PETCO

Note: You'll want to save a little money to replace any actinic bulbs the fixture might come with.

Hope this helps!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

It it's a 4 foot tank 4' 2 tube flourescent shop lights to nicely. fixtures are $10 and 2 6500k tubes are about $7. 6 34 watt tubes would give you 180w and your plants would grow nicely.

With a longer 90 watt tank it would be more of a problem to mount and you may not be able to get three above the tank

just my .02


----------

